# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen AD, het is me gelukt!!

## gabry

Voor iedereen die bang is nooit meer van de AD af te kunnen komen heb ik hoop!!!

Het is me gelukt, goed en zonder benoemenswaardige afkickverschijnselen van de AD af te komen.Ik heb echt wel wat zwaardere dagen gehad, maar niks vergeleken bij eerdere pogingen!

Ook ik dacht dat het nooit zou lukken.

Ik heb 10 jaar seroxat: (merknaam) - paroxitine: (werkzame stof) - paxil: (zoals het in Amerika heet) geslikt.

5 keer heb ik geprobeerd af te kicken.

De 6e keer is het eindelijk gelukt!
Heel erg langzaam en met behulp van voedingssupplementen.


Het _kan dus echt!!!_

Wat iedereen heel goed moet weten die af gaat bouwen, doe het echt langzaam en houd er rekening mee dat het 9-12 maanden duurt.

Het is een heel proces, intensief ook.

Maar wat is een 1 op 10 jaar?

Ook ik dacht dat ik levenslang veroordeeld zou zijn tot dat kleine pilletje, wat mijn leven langzaam maar zeker tot een hel maakte.
Ik was een zombie ik sliep hele dagen, heb nooit overgewicht gehad maar ben 20 kilo aangekomen door de seroxat!!!
Het leven ging aan me voorbij, en deed alleen de dingen waar ik niet onderuit kon. Gebrek aan levenslust werd meer en meer...

Er zijn echt alternatieven!!!

Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry,

Geweldig hoor dat het je eindelijk gelukt is en dat je je zo goed voelt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## aafgos

hoi gabry
ik ken je wel niet,maar hardstikke goed van je.dat maakt mij weer twijfelachtig om verder met afbouwen te gaan ,ik zit in een gigadip.zit onder de puisten,pluk er meer aan dan ooit en ben bang als ik nog meer afbouw dat het erger wordt.maargoed dat is jou probleem niet maar ik lees er is nog hoop.de lente begint voor jou echt de lente

----------


## gabry

@ aafgos

Vervelend te horen dat je in een dip zit...ik begrijp uit je verhaal dat je al bent begonnen met afbouwen, maar hebt besloten een pauze te nemen?

Ik kan uit je naam niet afleiden of je een man of vrouw bent, maar AD heeft een enorme invloed op je hormonen. Vandaar waarschijnlijk de vele puisten..

Ik elk geval heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## aafgos

hoi gabry
ik ben een 47 jarige vrouw,die nog niet in de overgang zit.en de puisten heb ik denk ik nu een half jaar,maar omdat ik nu zeer gestressed ben en chocolade eet,en ze uitknijpt(ik weet dat mag niet,maardat gebeurd toch)weet ik niet of ik nu moet gaan verhogen met de anti-depressiva.ik zit nu een maand op sertraline 75 mgr,kwam van 100.maar de omstandigheden zijn nu zo ernstig ,ik weet even niet meer wat ik moet doen.huisarts ;ik weet niet wat ze wil,ik heb pas over een maand weer een afspraak met de spver(intake en adviesgesprek)heb adhd en een depressie die al op zijn retour is.maar als het de ad is dan zijn de puisten verklaarbaar.

----------


## sietske763

lieve aafgos,
overal kom ik je tegen met vragen die allang gegeven zijn.
onder andere topics sta je ook met een vraag over je puistjes en AD gebruik.
je hebt daar veel antwoord op gehad en heeft zelfs luuss een stukje van internet voor je afgehaald voor je puistjes.
volgens mij heeft het geen zin om bij steeds verschillende mensen neer te zetten.
ik denk dat je eerst moet nadenken WAT je wil.
bedoel het niet rot of boos, maar zo schiet het niet op natuurlijk, niet voor jou en niet voor alle anderen die al zoveel tips gegeven hebben.

----------


## gabry

@ aafgos,

Veel chocolade eten is natuurlijk niet goed voor de conditie van je huid.
Op eigen houtje je medicatie-dosering aanpassen, geen goed idee, doe dat liever in overleg met een arts!

Misschien is het een goed idee alle tips van iedereen nog eens na te lezen, wellicht heb je iets over het hoofd gezien?

----------


## aafgos

hai allemaal
jullie hebben gelijk

----------


## sietske763

aafgos, doe dan wat met die tips........
denk nou goed na.....
ik word er echt een beetje moe van, wil zo graag mensen helpen maar op deze manier gaat dat niet

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
ik ben naar de huisarts geweest en ze heeft mijn dosis verhoogd,en dat ga ik opvolgen ook.morgen naar de 100 mgr.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Aafgos,
Fijn dat je overleg hebt gehad met je huisarts en dat je in overleg de dosis (tijdelijk) weer omhoog doet. Ik weet dat je het liever anders ziet, maar ik hoop dat het je rust biedt en dan als alles met je vader, zijn vrouw en met jou ook thuis en qua werk alles weer rustig is kan je altijd nog afbouwen.  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
ik begrijp dat je zo reageert en ik snap dat je hoopt dat iedereen wat met je raad doet, dat hoop ik ook hoor... maar soms kan je iets 100x horen maar dringt het niet door in die grijze massa's die wij hersenen noemen of zit ons gevoel en ons verstand op een bepaald moment zo ver uit elkaar dat we niks met die info kunnen doen ookal zouden we het nog zo graag willen  :Wink:

----------


## gabry

Hoi allemaal,

Het is alweer even geleden dat ik hier gepost heb.
Ik ben alweer 5 maanden van de AD af, maar ik heb een periode gehad, dat het echt een heel stuk slechter met me ging. Toen ik een maand of 3 helemaal van de AD af was, en van supplementen ging het snel achter uit met me, ik kreeg paniekaanvallen was ontzettend somber en heb een paar keer op het punt gestaan zelfs weer te beginnen met AD. Ben ik even blij dat ik dat niet heb gedaan...Ik ben wel begonnen met st. Janskruid, na veel wikken en wegen, veel info en twijfels. Die heb ik nu 5 weken en het gaat een stuk beter met me. Gelukkig. Het was een zware tijd, en ik ben er nog lang niet, want ik heb intussen niet stilgezeten. Het schijnt minstens een jaar te duren voordat je hersenen weer helemaal de "oude" zijn na het gebruik van AD, dus ik moet nog even doorzetten. Maar ik voel duidelijk verschil met de inname van de Hypericum. Heb nu ook niet meer aan starten van de medicatie getwijfeld, de laatste 3 weken heb ik die neiging niet meer gehad. Waarschijnlijk als ik had geweten dat dit zou aanslaan had ik het eerder genomen. Misschien een goede tip.
Ik ben nog steeds enorm blij dat ik er vanaf ben, maar ben er wel achter gekomen dat de strijd pas ECHT begint op het moment dat je op 0 komt. Dus al met al denk in niet dat ik overdrijf dat je een jaar of 2 moet uittrekken om helemaal weer de oude te worden.
Dit wilde ik toch even laten weten. Liefs Gabry

----------


## gossie

Lieve Gabry,
fijn om te horen, dat je het zonder AD ook kan. :Smile:  En idd duurt het weken, mnd dat je van de AD af bent. Ik wens je heel veel succes toe, om dit vol te houden, en dat je het met St. Janskruid aan durft.!  :Smile: 

SUCCES meis, 

liefs van,

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Gabry,

Fijn dat je laat weten hoe het nu met je gaat  :Smile: 
Hartstikke goed van je dat je niet weer aan AD begonnen bent op het moment dat je het somber zag!
Super dat je nu 5 maand AD vrij bent en hopelijk blijf je het zo vol houden zodat je hersenen weer 'de oude' worden!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

